

Show HN: I built a clean iOS coffee timer app - kgleeson
http://coffeeclockapp.com/

======
kgleeson
And heres a few promo codes if anyone wants to give it a try!

[http://tokn.co/6a94dtex](http://tokn.co/6a94dtex)
[http://tokn.co/97vp3jqw](http://tokn.co/97vp3jqw)
[http://tokn.co/ybpz9wu2](http://tokn.co/ybpz9wu2)
[http://tokn.co/f9kn6aw9](http://tokn.co/f9kn6aw9)
[http://tokn.co/b5jqjvrv](http://tokn.co/b5jqjvrv)

Feedback appreciated.

